# Expansion with removable bridge to the Old SnM RR



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought I would post a link to some pictures of my elevated expansion. It has a removable bridge section for access to a gate in the fence. Just finished it up for a first run today. The pictures are exactly backwards in chronological order.


Old SnM RR Expansion


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I added a north yard today. The same link shows those new photos.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good. 
Keep up the great work.


----------

